

I Have Sex With My Co-Founder. And I Like It. - sayemm
http://www.businessinsider.com/i-have-sex-with-my-co-founder-and-i-like-it-2012-4?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
nextstep
This short blog post could be summed up by the final sentiment: start a
company with someone you love, cause it will be more enjoyable. Burying the
lede used to be a journalistic faux-pas. Now it's a lauded tool called link-
baiting, and it's necessary to be heard in the sea of noise that is the
Internet.

